# Poll that's got nothing to do with vaping...



## theyettie (21/4/16)

Hi guys

If you've got a few seconds to spare, please help me settle a matter with a colleague with regards to weather. So it goes: People born in autumn/winter like the winter more and spring/summer people dig the summer more.

Just some random crap to make you forget about work for a couple of seconds...


----------



## PeterHarris (21/4/16)

i dig winter purely because you can always put on more clothes, but it summer you can be naked and still die of heat...and cant sleep lekke when its warm....

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## theyettie (21/4/16)

PeterHarris said:


> i dig winter purely because you can always put on more clothes, but it summer you can be naked and still die of heat...and cant sleep lekke when its warm....



Damn interesting so far. He reckons that the only people that like summer are those born in summer and vice versa. I don't agree, hence the poll.


----------



## Neal (21/4/16)

Based in Swaziland I dig winter due to the snake factor in my garden. Have encountered a cobra, a house snake and a 2.5 mt rock python in last 2 weeks. Also lost my boerbull to a pofadder couple of years ago, so for me winter rocks. Think I may ask Bear Grylls if he is available to do garden work in the future.


----------



## theyettie (21/4/16)

Neal said:


> Based in Swaziland I dig winter due to the snake factor in my garden. Have encountered a cobra, a house snake and a 2.5 mt rock python in last 2 weeks. Also lost my boerbull to a pofadder couple of years ago, so for me winter rocks. Think I may ask Bear Grylls if he is available to do garden work in the future.



Bahaha, holy crap dude! I'd also be a wintery person in those circumstances!! Sorry about your boerie, that sucks!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (21/4/16)

Fall (autumn) - starts March 1 and ends May 31;
Winter - starts June 1 and ends August 31;
Spring - starts September 1 and ends November 30; and,
Summer - starts December 1 and ends February 28 (February 29 in a Leap Year).
for those of us who had no idea what season it is....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ezekiel (21/4/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Fall (autumn) - starts March 1 and ends May 31;
> Winter - starts June 1 and ends August 31;
> Spring - starts September 1 and ends November 30; and,
> Summer - starts December 1 and ends February 28 (February 29 in a Leap Year).
> *for those of us who had no idea what season it is....*



Post of the year thus far!


----------



## blujeenz (21/4/16)

I was born on the border of spring/summer 26th Nov, but I prefer winter for the same reasons @PeterHarris mentioned, those 35degree summer nights where you sweat the bedding wet are not my idea of a restful nights sleep.
I think it might be related to genetics, my grandad immigrated from Southampton on the RMS Armadale Castle in 1909, and although I was born and bred a Capetonian, perhaps its my DNA that dictates a preference for cooler climates.


----------



## Spydro (21/4/16)

Your Southern Hemisphere and my Northern Hemisphere probably wouldn't compute in the poll.

Was born in March in the high Rocky Mountains in what was still deep snow winter. But a sun worshiper from the start who has lived much of life in places where there is not what could really be called winter in comparison... the last 24 on the Mojave Desert (I wear sandals, shorts and shirtsleeves year round).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ezekiel (21/4/16)

Some barroom (vaperoom?) speculation:

It is likely that if your parents both like summer, then they were obviously always naked, as @PeterHarris and @blujeenz have pointed out, because of that damnable heat. Summer + 9 months is likely to be winter/autumn, and it is likely that you would inherit your parents' seasonal dispotitions. On the other hand, if both your parents were born in winter, the only way to get even warmer is to remove cloths but add blanket, wine, fireplace,... hence, you were born (winter + 9 months) in summer, but loves winter.

If you had parents who liked different seasons, then when Dad wants to take clothes off Mom wants to put clothes on, and it follows that you were never born.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## theyettie (21/4/16)

Spydro said:


> Your Southern Hemisphere and my Northern Hemisphere probably wouldn't compute in the poll.
> 
> Was born in March in the high Rocky Mountains in what was still deep snow winter. But a sun worshiper from the start who has lived much of life in places where there is not what could really be called winter in comparison... the last 24 on the Mojave Desert (I wear sandals, shorts and shirtsleeves year round).



It computes just fine in my opinion. Winter baby - sun worshiper. You're proving my point kind sir. I appreciate it.


----------



## Silver (21/4/16)

Thread moved to the "Off Topic" subforum


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/4/16)

That title tho

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## theyettie (21/4/16)

Silver said:


> Thread moved to the "Off Topic" subforum



Sorry...


----------



## Silver (21/4/16)

theyettie said:


> Sorry...



No worries @theyettie 
Very interesting poll


----------



## Silver (21/4/16)

theyettie said:


> Hi guys
> 
> If you've got a few seconds to spare, please help me settle a matter with a colleague with regards to weather. So it goes: People born in autumn/winter like the winter more and spring/summer people dig the summer more.
> 
> Just some random crap to make you forget about work for a couple of seconds...



Which side of the argument are you on @theyettie ?


----------



## theyettie (21/4/16)

Silver said:


> Which side of the argument are you on @theyettie ?



Born November and I love summer. The only thing I like cold is beer, and even that isn't lekker in winter.

And don't get me started on the weather in Joburg today! Dreary, overcast, drizzling and cold. I want to go home, sit in a corner and cry.

I definitely suffer from SAD (seasonal affective disorder)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/4/16)

Lol, @theyettie

I actually don't mind the coldish dreary days - on the odd occasion, they are quite nice
I do prefer the lovely warm days

But I'd rather take a coldish day than one of those sweltering hot uncomfortable ones.


----------



## acorn (21/4/16)

Born in Summer in Windhoek (Namibië), Grew up in Bloemfontein, Free State, now living in Nylstroom, Limpopo and the heat is getting to me.
Realy appreciate the winters more. There is in my opinion no Autumn/Spring in Limpopo just an immediate transition from Summer to Winter and vice versa, would have appreciate a milder Autumn/ Spring to any Winter/ Summer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## theyettie (21/4/16)

Silver said:


> Lol, @theyettie
> 
> I actually don't mind the coldish dreary days - on the odd occasion, they are quite nice
> I do prefer the lovely warm days
> ...



Nope, you're on your own mate. I like sweat runnin down the crack of me arse...

Bahaha, too much???

No seriously, winter sucks.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (21/4/16)

I like summer when it's winter, and winter when it's summer, but nothing to do with the temperature, but the sunrise times!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

